# Development board



## Nana22

Please confirm the translation for "development board" to Romanian is "placă de dezvoltare". Thank you!


----------



## farscape

Care este contextul? În principiu traducerea corectă ar fi Circuit Imprimat (cu componente) pentru încercari, dar de cele mai multe ori am întâlnit, generic, portul direct din engleză, placă de dezvoltare, care nu mi se pare corect.

Întâi development și dezvoltare nu sunt întotdeauna echivalente, depinde de context.

Development board este o expresie care are la origine Printed Circuit *Board* (PCB) care se traduce prin Circuit Imprimat (uneori cablaj, cablaj Imprimat sau placă de circuit Imprimat care e cam redundant). Problema e că în general un development board conține și piese/componente și atunci este un Printed Circuit Pack (PCP) și se folosește în proiectarea circuitelor/dispozitivelor deci este o placă/circuit de încercare.

Dar ținând cont că  expresia Cercetare - Dezvoltare e cam încetățenită (Research & Development), poate merge și placă de dezvoltare... 😊


----------



## Nana22

Contextul ar fi despre placi de extensii cu microcip.

Multumesc


----------



## Nana22

Mutumesc foarte mult.


----------



## farscape

Nana22 said:


> Contextul ar fi despre placi de extensii cu microcip.



 Nu știu dacă am înțeles bine, dar _placă de extensie_ ne duce tot acolo, la placa de dezvoltare. Eu unul optez pentru *placă/circuit/kit  pentru prototipuri.*


----------

